# problems on the bay



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Let me start off, hope this is not in the wrong forum. Sold an item on the bay, sold it as is, the buyer emailed me and said the rear tires didn't, spin freely enough for him, I now they spun freely cause I would of fixed it before I listed it or would of said there jammed up, the sale was 80.00. He said he wants some money back. But likes the item, offered a full refund, so I'll see what he says.. I don't want my 100 feedback messed up, let me know, thoughts on this.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

15807brett said:


> Let me start off, hope this is not in the wrong forum. Sold an item on the bay, sold it as is, the buyer emailed me and said the rear tires didn't, spin freely enough for him, I now they spun freely cause I would of fixed it before I listed it or would of said there jammed up, the sale was 80.00. He said he wants some money back. But likes the item, offered a full refund, so I'll see what he says.. I don't want my 100 feedback messed up, let me know, thoughts on this.


get in touch with ebay and let them know he is trying to get money out of you, this is not tolerated on ebay, i sell alot on there and that is a no no.

Richard


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

no way you should offer a full refund.....maybe a little off or tell him to send it back and you will refund full price and shipping once you get it back. He is trying to pull a fast one from what it sounds like to me.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sold "As-Is" means it's not your problem he doesn't like how freely the wheels spin (which sounds like a crock anyway).

Sounds to me like he misses his $80.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

is he actually asking for a full refund and still keep the car or you were going to give his money back and let him keep it?


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

I was going to give him a full refund, when item arrived back with me. He responded saying, it would cost him to much to mail it back, and find a box. So he said life goes on. I new he was trying to rip me off. Just want to see what the feedback will be.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ummm, what happened to the box you mailed it to him in? Not worth the postage to get his 80.00 back? Sounds like a little feedback blackmail to me. Report him to Ebay that he's trying to coerce a partial refund for a lame excuse on an "As is" item.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

15807brett said:


> Let me start off, hope this is not in the wrong forum. Sold an item on the bay, sold it as is, the buyer emailed me and said the rear tires didn't, spin freely enough for him, I now they spun freely cause I would of fixed it before I listed it or would of said there jammed up, the sale was 80.00. He said he wants some money back. But likes the item, offered a full refund, so I'll see what he says.. I don't want my 100 feedback messed up, let me know, thoughts on this.


i ran up on "Collecters" like this, w/ i was selling original 1960's version G.I. Joe & Hot Wheels stuff i had since w/ i was a kid (55yrs. old now)...
yep, he seeing u'r 100% feedback, & using it 2 try & shaft U....
send copies of ALL corraspondence on this 2 Ebay.....

they'll get him off yer back ;-)

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Been there too... it's the main reason I sell less stuff there.
eBay does nothing to protect the buyer


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*buyer or seller*



videojimmy said:


> Been there too... it's the main reason I sell less stuff there.
> eBay does nothing to protect the buyer


pretty sure you mean "eBay does nothing to protect sellers" thus the " ... not _SELLING _on eBay anymore ..."?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think the first to cry to fleabay or pay-me-pal is the first they side with. I won't sell any worthwhile slots anymore, to many chances. I sold a nice light green Mangusta a few years ago, only to have the buyer insist on a partial refund, or they would just keep it at full price but it was going to "affect the feedback". Do you chance it and say send it back and take a chance on getting a different car returned??? All PP wants is a shipping number.

Last month my brother sold a pool cleaner for over 100 bucks, the person opened a claim saying it didn't match description, PP asked him for a return shipping number which he supplied, but he send a different cleaner in the mail which was destroyed. No seller protection there. I think sellers are getting the worse end of the stick nowadays.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ed, they are, but sellers need to learn to protect themselves too. anything that has a serial number on it should be recorded for future reference and shown in a picture on the listing. there are eBooks that tell thieves how to steal on eBay with PayPal help. one must become educated, to the point even of buying such information, in order to stay one step ahead of such "buyers"!
eBay used to swing the pendulum way in the favor of sellers and some of those were sending rocks in boxes that weighed the correct amount with Delivery Confirmation or Signature Confirmation and buyers were screwed.
thus the site has diminished greatly from it's popular heyday and become the butt of numerous jokes.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

alpink said:


> pretty sure you mean "eBay does nothing to protect sellers" thus the " ... not _SELLING _on eBay anymore ..."?


yup ... shouldn;t post while playing with a 3 yr old... get too distracted to proof read,,, lol


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

alpink said:


> pretty sure you mean "eBay does nothing to protect sellers" thus the " ... not _SELLING _on eBay anymore ..."?


I gave up EBAY selling many moons ago .. I can walk around downtown Detroit and get robbed .. This way at least I can see the scrub emptying my wallet out, much beter than the digital hijacking that goes on there everyday.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> yup ... shouldn;t post while playing with a 3 yr old... get too distracted to proof read,,, lol


Hard to believe....3....really? Jeez time flies.


The Feed-back number/percentage is waaaaaay over-rated IMHO.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Kurl3y said:


> I gave up EBAY selling many moons ago .. I can walk around downtown Detroit and get robbed .. This way at least I can see the scrub emptying my wallet out, much beter than the digital hijacking that goes on there everyday.


i agree...
i'll "Buy" on Fleabay...
BUT....
NOT "Sell" on it anymore ...(4+ years now).. :drunk:

Bubba 123


----------

